# tire size



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

i have 15 x 7 chevy rally ones.i think it is im not to sure.any way i can check with out measuring the rim?would a code tell me? so roughly how big of a size can i fit on it.i have 245 now.its a 65 tempest. 

on the back not the front*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm running 15x10 Cragars with 295/50/15s on my `65. I had to trim the inside edge of the inner fender well and wheel opening moldings, but they look awesome!


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

wow thats big lol.it must look mean.so i could do like 275s without any grinding ??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what my offset is, but if it was slightly more (moved the tire towards the frame) I wouldn't have had to trim anything. But I'm glad I did, cause the bigger the tire the better the look. IMO. :cheers


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

well i have to agree with you.that looks sweet!


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

you should be able to run a 275 on there on a 7 inch rim


----------



## Pontiac Tempest Cstm (Jun 18, 2008)

ok cool.sounds good!!


----------

